# Ron Jon Cape Caribe Resort Unit ?



## cory30 (Mar 4, 2011)

I have just confirmed a 2-bdrm at Ron Jon Resort for the upcoming Christmas-New Years week. The confirmation indicates a unit # of PSIDE-SU. I assume the SU indicates check in date (Sunday) but does anyone know the significance of PSIDE? I know there is a Main Building and a Beach building but wasnt sure if this code distinguished anything.

Thanks.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 4, 2011)

*Pool Side ?*




cory30 said:


> PSIDE?


Ron Jon Cape Caribe Resort in Cape Canaveral FL ? 

One condo building is down by the beach -- Beach Side, I suppose -- a long walk or short golf cart shuttle ride from the main check-in building, which I suppose could be designated Pool Side, I don't know. 

We had a nice time when we were there on RCI Instant Exchange a couple of years ago.  We were in an outstanding 2BR lock-off unit (i.e., "A" + "B" units combined) in the big building close to the check-in lobby.  

Nice timeshare -- would enjoy going again some time.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## cory30 (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks. Pool side may very well be it. Have never been here before but have read good things. I have an 8 and 3 year old and this looks like there are a lot of things to keep them entertained (even if it is too cold to swim).


----------



## Steve NH (Mar 4, 2011)

With the kids pool side will be great.
The one by the beach needs a shuttle or long walk to get to the pool and lazy river.

You (the kids more so...) will have a great time


----------



## jlwquilter (Dec 14, 2011)

I too will be there for the week between Xmas and NYs. yeah! Really looking forward to it.

Since I did my exchange in August, RCI was no longer putting any unit designation reference on the confirmation. So I don't know if I have Pool side or Beach side. Probably Pool side as I read they are generally considered 'less' desirable... but for us, Pool side is the best (wanna bet I get Beach side then?!).

Anyway, my question is this: is there a floor or other unit location I should request from the resort? Top floor to reduce unit noise for example? There are elevators right?? Or perhaps first floor with sliders right onto the Pool (if there even is such a unit)?

I've never been so really have no idea how the place is laid out other than what I've read here, so any advise is much appreciated!


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 14, 2011)

jlwquilter said:


> I too will be there for the week between Xmas and NYs. yeah! Really looking forward to it.
> 
> Since I did my exchange in August, RCI was no longer putting any unit designation reference on the confirmation. So I don't know if I have Pool side or Beach side. Probably Pool side as I read they are generally considered 'less' desirable... but for us, Pool side is the best (wanna bet I get Beach side then?!).
> 
> ...



We stayed at this resort before a cruise with Disney.  This resort was truely a five star.

Yes!  This resort have elevators, an exercise room, massage service, a media center, a children play area, a small theater, a vending alcove, miniature golf, a Ron Jon Surf Grill & store on site..  

Enjoy your week.


----------



## hunkyleebo (Dec 15, 2011)

*Ron Jon property map*

There's a map on their website at

http://ronjonresort.com/resortinfo/villas/resort_layout.pdf


----------



## jlwquilter (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks everyone!

I'd still like to hear if there's any floor level preference I should ask for.


----------



## hunkyleebo (Dec 18, 2011)

i prefer high floors there


----------



## jlwquilter (Dec 19, 2011)

I was thinking a high floor too. I am going to call tomorrow and make the request. Worse case I get something else and it'll still be ok.


----------

